# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Le numéro 300 est sorti en numérique (dans Canard Jeux Vidéo n°18)

## Ivan Le Fou

Avec un peu de retard ce mois-ci, c'est la sortie de notre version numérique mensuelle qui regroupe deux numéros "papier": les numéros 299 et 300.
Canard Jeux Vidéo n°18 inclut donc notamment le numéro 300 avec son reportage de 70 pages sur l'E3 2014.
186 pages au total.
L'appli est gratuite, chaque numéro est vendu 2,69 € :
iPad - Android - Windows 8
Une formule d'abonnement est disponible sur iPad et Windows 8.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------

